# Doubleneck Explorer



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

I finally finished it yesterday.I was waited on 1 set of pickups.Comments always welcome .Thanks.







[/IMG]


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Now that is cool! I love the colour too!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'm suddenly struck with the urge to put a little Cheap Trick on...

What's the weight on a slab of lumber like that?

Looks good.


----------



## PTModIT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Weight*

Hi, I think my scale is off. I get a reading of around 18 Ibs.I does seem lite, but I'am 6' 4" 300 Ibs.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Really cool! But why two 6 string necks? For alt tunings? Radically different pickups? Wouldn't it be more useful to have one neck that's 12 string, or maybe 7 string? Or a baritone scale? Damn.. now I want a doubleneck.


----------

